# The Chain Game



## Papaverium

So I wanna try another passtime 

Poster posts a word, then the next person has to post a word *relevant* to that word, BUT it has to start with the same letter that the previous word ended in.

(Ex: Apple, Eating, Gluttony, Yours, Secret, Taboo, Occult..... etc)

Ok, so my starting word is *Rainbow*

let's see who joins! :D 

_~Verri_


----------



## FIR3man

Word


----------



## CosmicG

Dialogue


----------



## FIR3man

Ending


----------



## CosmicG

Gone


----------



## FIR3man

Evaporation


----------



## CosmicG

Nature.


----------



## FIR3man

Essential.


----------



## Papaverium

Life


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## CosmicG

Games.


----------



## itsonlyme123

Sudoku


----------



## FIR3man

Useful


----------



## Erikmen

Loyalty


----------



## itsonlyme123

Erikmen said:


> Math



You didn't read the op did you?


----------



## Erikmen

I did math relates to being useful, no?

Ok, perseverance, fruitful

*Sobriety.*


----------



## itsonlyme123

Erikmen said:


> I did math relates to being useful, no?
> 
> Ok, perseverance, fruitful
> 
> *Sobriety.*


"Poster posts a word, then the next person has to post a word relevant to that word, BUT it has to start with the same letter that the previous word ended in."

Read it right to the end...


----------



## Erikmen

itsonlyme123 said:


> "Poster posts a word, then the next person has to post a word relevant to that word, BUT it has to start with the same letter that the previous word ended in."
> 
> Read it right to the end...



Ups, sorry!!

Then the word is:

Loyalty


----------



## itsonlyme123

Song


----------



## Erikmen

Guitars.


----------



## Erikmen

Papaverium said:


> So I wanna try another passtime
> 
> Poster posts a word, then the next person has to post a word *relevant* to that word, BUT it has to start with the same letter that the previous word ended in.
> 
> (Ex: Apple, Eating, Gluttony, Yours, Secret, Taboo, Occult..... etc)
> 
> Ok, so my starting word is *Rainbow*
> 
> let's see who joins! :D
> 
> _~Verri_



What a good idea!


----------



## itsonlyme123

Erikmen said:


> Guitars.



Song


----------



## Erikmen

Gigs


----------



## itsonlyme123

Song


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

Gregarious


----------



## itsonlyme123

Social


----------



## Erikmen

Likable


----------



## Smoky

Friendly


----------



## Hadley-la

Salacious!


----------



## Erikmen

Sexual


----------



## ForEverAfter

Lacey


----------



## Papaverium

Yarn


----------



## Erikmen

Narrative


----------



## ForEverAfter

Epic


----------



## simco

calamity


----------



## Erikmen

Yemen


----------



## Erikmen

Nigeria?


----------



## CosmicG

Africans


----------



## Erikmen

Somalians


----------



## ForEverAfter

Slaves


----------



## Ainslinn

Shenanigans


----------



## CosmicG

Silly


----------



## ForEverAfter

Yak


----------



## Erikmen

Killing


----------



## CosmicG

Grotesque


----------



## Smoky

Disgusting


----------



## ForEverAfter

grotesquE -> Exquisite


----------



## Erikmen

Exotic


----------



## tocooperate

Courtesan


----------



## Erikmen

Noble


----------



## CosmicG

Ethical


----------



## somnilicious

laudable


----------



## Erikmen

Estimable


----------



## pill_billy

esteemed


----------



## ForEverAfter

dishonorable


----------



## pill_billy

*fail.... dishonorable is the opposite of esteemed... i do believe the game was to pick words with the same meaning... smh...


----------



## ForEverAfter

*NSFW*: 



who society at large perceives as the esteemed are often, really, dishonorable.
they are related enough for me.

as for your word, it is essentially the same word as the one above it.
same base. same origin. same meaning.

honestly, I think mine works a bit better.
but, this is a game anyway, so maybe we shouldn't fail each other.
the guidelines of how words needs to be related was never clearly defined, so it's open to interpretation as far as I'm concerned.

i also wrote the word yak after silly, because I think yak is both a silly word and a silly animal.
if we limit it to variations of base words and synonyms, it's pretty boring.






dishonorable -> excuse


----------



## somnilicious

^^agreed... I connected ethical and laudable, which is tenuous at best..

discharge


----------



## New

ejaculation


----------



## Erikmen

Nice


----------



## CosmicG

Enticing


----------



## lovebeams

Good


----------



## Papaverium

Delightful


----------



## lovebeams

Lift


----------



## herbavore

teeter


----------



## Erikmen

Randomly (or Random) 

PS: definition of teeter: to move or cause to move unsteadily, move *randomly*; wobble


----------



## CfZrx

this is a tough one Erikmen


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, teeter was tough, maybe magic


----------



## CfZrx

Nope! Yoga   (match 4 randomly. in hindsight that was an easy answer


----------



## Erikmen

Lol..

Agama


----------



## Ainslinn

Anatomy


----------



## herbavore

Yolk-sac.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Coitus


----------



## itsonlyme123

Sucking


----------



## Treefa

Drawing (Drawling?)


----------



## New

Gone


----------



## ForEverAfter

Emaciated


----------



## itsonlyme123

Drawn


----------



## Papaverium

Narrated


----------



## CosmicG

Described.


----------



## CosmicG

Diary


----------



## herbavore

yet


----------



## Shrooms00087

again


----------



## CosmicG

Naturally.


----------



## herbavore

(Why oh why do I always come into this thread on a "y"? CJ's challenge for my old brain)

*yarrow*


(Ok, I know that was a stretch: naturally>natural>herbal>yarrow


----------



## CosmicG

Wilderness


----------



## ForEverAfter

snakeskin


----------



## herbavore

nudity


----------



## suzieq70s

Young


----------



## Molecular_Man

Gummata


----------



## ForEverAfter

Anal


----------



## suzieq70s

Log


----------



## lovebeams

Grain


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nest


----------



## suzieq70s

Trap


----------



## Erikmen

Phony


----------



## suzieq70s

Yearn


----------



## CosmicG

Need.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Detox


----------



## ForEverAfter

xanax


----------



## JahSEEuS

xanthophobia


----------



## CosmicG

Addiction.


----------



## suzieq70s

Norco


----------



## JahSEEuS

Opioid


----------



## suzieq70s

Detriment


----------



## Erikmen

Toxic


----------



## CosmicG

Cancer.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Rehabilitation

...


*NSFW*: 





> xanthophobia



Brilliant!

For 2 reasons:
1. Xanax is an anti-anxiety drug and xanthophobia is a crippling fear of the color yellow.
2. Xanax pills are yellow.

That was, I think, the best possible answer.
I thought the word Xanax was going to stump everyone.


----------



## suzieq70s

Next


----------



## JahSEEuS

Tomorrow

...

*NSFW*: 





ForEverAfter said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> For 2 reasons:
> 1. Xanax is an anti-anxiety drug and xanthophobia is a crippling fear of the color yellow.
> 2. Xanax pills are yellow.
> 
> That was, I think, the best possible answer.
> I thought the word Xanax was going to stump everyone.



Thanks!  I was going to go with xyzlacatosis (which I believe is a made up word for "struck with knowledge that there are few words in the English language beginning with x, y, and z."  But I thought xanthophobia was a much better fit for the reasons you pointed out, and the fact that it's a real word.


----------



## CosmicG

Whenever.


----------



## JahSEEuS

radioactivity


----------



## herbavore

yikes!


----------



## CosmicG

Sick


----------



## JahSEEuS

Killer


----------



## suzieq70s

Retribution


----------



## Erikmen

Null


----------



## suzieq70s

Listless


----------



## ForEverAfter

slug


----------



## Erikmen

Goo


----------



## suzieq70s

Ooze


----------



## CosmicG

Excrement.


----------



## sigmond

Toxic


----------



## Erikmen

Crack


----------



## JahSEEuS

Kills


----------



## ForEverAfter

sleeping


----------



## sigmond

goon.


----------



## Erikmen

Night


----------



## Smoky

twilight


----------



## Erikmen

Time


----------



## sigmond

elliptical


----------



## Smoky

lunar


----------



## sigmond

rump


----------



## CfZrx

penises


----------



## sigmond

Shaft


----------



## herbavore

twat


----------



## JahSEEuS

titilate


----------



## herbavore

ejaculate


----------



## CfZrx

enema


----------



## Smoky

anima


----------



## sigmond

Anthropomorphism


----------



## JahSEEuS

Mystic


----------



## Erikmen

Cosmic


----------



## JahSEEuS

Charlie


----------



## sigmond

equestrian


----------



## JahSEEuS

Neigh


----------



## sigmond

Hyena


----------



## Smoky

african


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nigerian


----------



## Erikmen

Neglected.


----------



## CosmicG

Denied.


----------



## sigmond

douchebag


----------



## CfZrx

giraffe


----------



## CosmicG

Endangered.


----------



## sigmond

Donkey


----------



## Erikmen

Yankee


----------



## JahSEEuS

Edward


----------



## CosmicG

Dapper.


----------



## Erikmen

Rude


----------



## JahSEEuS

Etiquette


----------



## CosmicG

Education.


----------



## JahSEEuS

neurons


----------



## CosmicG

Science.


----------



## New

Exoseleton


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nautilus


----------



## herbavore

*(p)sychedelic.*

Ok, that was cheating, so:

*sectional*




P.S. what a great photo, JahSEEus--thanks!


----------



## JahSEEuS

Lobotomy


----------



## Erikmen

Yearning


----------



## CosmicG

Granting.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Government


----------



## Smoky

tyranny


----------



## sigmond

Yakuza


----------



## JahSEEuS

alliance


----------



## herbavore

empathy


----------



## Erikmen

You!


----------



## JahSEEuS

Us


----------



## Erikmen

Solid!


----------



## CosmicG

Dynamics.


----------



## sigmond

synchronicity


----------



## Erikmen

Yes!


----------



## sigmond

Steve


----------



## Erikmen

English


----------



## herbavore

hilarious


----------



## CosmicG

Silly.


----------



## Erikmen

Young.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## CosmicG

Growing.


----------



## herbavore

gigantic


----------



## Erikmen

Corporal


----------



## CosmicG

Loyal


----------



## New

Love


----------



## CosmicG

Encompass.


----------



## herbavore

soften.


----------



## ForEverAfter

nest


----------



## CosmicG

Tend.


----------



## Erikmen

Drugs


----------



## CosmicG

Seductive.


----------



## Erikmen

Ecstasy.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Youth.


----------



## CosmicG

Hopeful.


----------



## Erikmen

Light.


----------



## wezface

Jesus


----------



## CosmicG

Truth.


----------



## ForEverAfter

hypocritical


----------



## Erikmen

Liar


----------



## Erikmen

wezface said:


> Jesus



The word has to start with the last letter of prior post´s word. The posted word before you was *light*, your word had to start with T.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Ruse


----------



## Erikmen

English


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hyperurbanism


----------



## Erikmen

Management.


----------



## CosmicG

Termination.


----------



## JahSEEuS

New!


----------



## Erikmen

Waffle.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Egg


----------



## sigmond

geometry


----------



## Erikmen

Yes!


----------



## Shrooms00087

Pinky.


----------



## CosmicG

Erikmen said:


> The word has to start with the last letter of prior post´s word. The posted word before you was *light*, your word had to start with T.



She knows, she's making fun.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Yes > Salivate


----------



## Erikmen

Everyday.


----------



## ForEverAfter

*NSFW*: 



*Rainbow*

Word. Dialogue. Ending.
Gone. Evaporation.
Nature. Essential.
Life. Especial.

Games.
Sudoku... Useful?

Loyalty.
Song: Guitars.
Song: Gigs.
Song: Gregarious.
Social, Likable, Friendly
Salacious, Sexual, Lacey
Yarn > Narrative > Epic Calamity

Yemen / Nigeria?
Africans / Somalians?
Slaves.

...

Shenanigans
Silly Yak Killing

Grotesque, Esquisite, Exotic
Courtesan, Noble, Ethical
Laudable / Estimable?
Esteemed?

Dishonorable.

Ejaculation?
Nice, Enticing
Good, Delightful.
Lift / Teeter
Randomly

Yoga / Agama
Anatomy Yolk
sac-Coitus

Sucking-Gone
Emaciated
Drawn

Narrated / Described
Diary, Yet again

(Naturally)

Yarrow / Wilderness
Snakeskin Nudity
Young Gummata
Anal Log 
Grain 
Nest…

Trap Phony
Yearn, Need
Detox / Xanax
Xanthophobia
Addiction

Norco Opioid Detriment
Toxic Cancer
(Rehabilitation)

Next.
Tomorrow / Whenever...

Radioactivity
Yikes!

Sick-Killer
Retribution

Null Listless Slug Goo
Ooze / Excrement

Toxic Crack Kills Sleeping Goon
(Night, Twilight.)

Time?
Elliptical.

Lunar rump Penises
Shaft / Twat.
Titillate,
Ejaculate.
Enema / Anima
Anthropomorphism
Mystic Cosmic Charlie
Equestrian Neigh-Hyena
African / Nigerian: Neglected?

Denied, Douchebag!

Giraffe: Endangered
Donkey-Yankee Edward-Dapper Rude 
Etiquette / Education; Neurons / Science
Exoskeleton... Nautilus?
Sectional Lobotomy.

Yearning, Granting
Government Tyranny
Yakuza-Alliance Empathy

...

You / Us?
Solid!

Dynamics?
Synchronicity?
Yes!

Steve English?
Hilarious. Silly. Young.

Growing > Gigantic > Corporal
Loyal… Love… Encompass, Soften
Nest. Tend. Drugs.
Seductive Ecstasy
Youth, Hopeful.
Light = Truth

Hypocritical?
Liar. Ruse.

English Hyperurbanism
Management: termination.

New!
Waffle Egg Geometry
Yes: Salivate Everyday


----------



## JahSEEuS

ForEverAfter said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rainbow*
> 
> Word. Dialogue. Ending.
> Gone. Evaporation.
> Nature. Essential.
> Life. Especial.
> 
> Games.
> Sudoku... Useful?
> 
> Loyalty.
> Song: Guitars.
> Song: Gigs.
> Song: Gregarious.
> Social, Likable, Friendly
> Salacious, Sexual, Lacey
> Yarn > Narrative > Epic Calamity
> 
> Yemen / Nigeria?
> Africans / Somalians?
> Slaves.
> 
> ...
> 
> Shenanigans
> Silly Yak Killing
> 
> Grotesque, Esquisite, Exotic
> Courtesan, Noble, Ethical
> Laudable / Estimable?
> Esteemed?
> 
> Dishonorable.
> 
> Ejaculation?
> Nice, Enticing
> Good, Delightful.
> Lift / Teeter
> Randomly
> 
> Yoga / Agama
> Anatomy Yolk
> sac-Coitus
> 
> Sucking-Gone
> Emaciated
> Drawn
> 
> Narrated / Described
> Diary, Yet again
> 
> (Naturally)
> 
> Yarrow / Wilderness
> Snakeskin Nudity
> Young Gummata
> Anal Log
> Grain
> Nest…
> 
> Trap Phony
> Yearn, Need
> Detox / Xanax
> Xanthophobia
> Addiction
> 
> Norco Opioid Detriment
> Toxic Cancer
> (Rehabilitation)
> 
> Next.
> Tomorrow / Whenever...
> 
> Radioactivity
> Yikes!
> 
> Sick-Killer
> Retribution
> 
> Null Listless Slug Goo
> Ooze / Excrement
> 
> Toxic Crack Kills Sleeping Goon
> (Night, Twilight.)
> 
> Time?
> Elliptical.
> 
> Lunar rump Penises
> Shaft / Twat.
> Titillate,
> Ejaculate.
> Enema / Anima
> Anthropomorphism
> Mystic Cosmic Charlie
> Equestrian Neigh-Hyena
> African / Nigerian: Neglected?
> 
> Denied, Douchebag!
> 
> Giraffe: Endangered
> Donkey-Yankee Edward-Dapper Rude
> Etiquette / Education; Neurons / Science
> Exoskeleton... Nautilus?
> Sectional Lobotomy.
> 
> Yearning, Granting
> Government Tyranny
> Yakuza-Alliance Empathy
> 
> ...
> 
> You / Us?
> Solid!
> 
> Dynamics?
> Synchronicity?
> Yes!
> 
> Steve English?
> Hilarious. Silly. Young.
> 
> Growing > Gigantic > Corporal
> Loyal… Love… Encompass, Soften
> Nest. Tend. Drugs.
> Seductive Ecstasy
> Youth, Hopeful.
> Light = Truth
> 
> Hypocritical?
> Liar. Ruse.
> 
> English Hyperurbanism
> Management: termination.
> 
> New!
> Waffle Egg Geometry
> Yes: Salivate Everyday



Love how that turned out, some good lines in there!

Everyday > Yup


----------



## Erikmen

Possibilities.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Spermatozoan ~


----------



## herbavore

neonate






@Foreverafter: Yay for you! Thanks for transcribing all that. Found poem. I need to go find that how to find a poem thread from long ago.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Ego


----------



## Erikmen

Estimate


----------



## CosmicG

Equation.


----------



## Erikmen

Nil.


----------



## CosmicG

Lines.


----------



## Erikmen

Situated.


----------



## wezface

comfortable


----------



## sigmond

equanimity


----------



## Erikmen

wezface said:


> comfortable



In this game the next word has to start with the last letter the OP posted before. 
The word was situate*d*, therefore, yours should start with a *d*.


----------



## Erikmen

Equanimity -- Yoga


----------



## JahSEEuS

Erikmen said:


> In this game the next word has to start with the last letter the OP posted before.



Funny coming from the guy who used Equation after Ego 

Equanimity > Yahweh!

EDIT: LATE (this page is fucked)

Yoga > Acrobat


----------



## Erikmen

It was not me who used Equation after Ego. *Go back and see it again*.
Besides OP has already done that a couple of times. I just explained how the game works. 

Acrobat -- Tango (have you tried dancing it accordingly?)


----------



## JahSEEuS

*NSFW*: 



Apologies, it was Estimate after Ego.  Dancing the acrobatic tango?  Or just with a partner?




Oberek


----------



## Erikmen

Keynoted


----------



## JahSEEuS

decibel


----------



## Erikmen

Loud.


----------



## JahSEEuS

drama


----------



## Erikmen

Awkward.


----------



## CosmicG

Dork.


----------



## JahSEEuS

kriegspiel


----------



## Erikmen

Letter


----------



## JahSEEuS

rhotacism


----------



## Erikmen

Misartirculation


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nigh


----------



## CosmicG

Here.


----------



## Erikmen

Everywhere.


----------



## JahSEEuS

epeirogenesis


----------



## Erikmen

Scale.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Exploring


----------



## Erikmen

Grounds.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Swell


----------



## Erikmen

Lighten


----------



## sigmond

Neon


----------



## Erikmen

Nucleogenesis.


----------



## CosmicG

Synthesize.


----------



## Erikmen

Elements.


----------



## Opalescence

Sulfur


----------



## CosmicG

Reminiscent.


----------



## Erikmen

Tinted.


----------



## Erikmen

Delicate.


----------



## JahSEEuS

embryo


----------



## CosmicG

Offspring.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Grow


----------



## sigmond

Watermelon


----------



## CosmicG

Nutrition.


----------



## Erikmen

Nectarine.


----------



## CosmicG

Denied.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Denied doesnt startwith a mother-fucking "e" !!

(head explodes)


----------



## sigmond

Exempt


----------



## JahSEEuS

Tax


----------



## Erikmen

Xeroxed.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Doses


----------



## Erikmen

Sample.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Experiment


----------



## herbavore

trial


----------



## Erikmen

Legal.


----------



## JahSEEuS

law


----------



## Erikmen

Written.


----------



## Erikmen

Nothing.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Gaping.


----------



## Erikmen

God.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Deity


----------



## Erikmen

Youniverse.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Entirety


*NSFW*: 



Would you be able to explain to me the second part of your reason a little better? "In Youniverse God is atheist confirmed."  pm if needed, I'm interested in what you mean by that


----------



## Erikmen

Quoted from search results for the word Youniverse. It was just an illustration to fit the word in a phrase. 
It does not reflect at all the way I think about it. 

Young.


----------



## CosmicG

Genius.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Senility.


----------



## sigmond

yahoo


----------



## JahSEEuS

oligophrenia


----------



## Erikmen

Absent


----------



## CosmicG

Time.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Energy.


----------



## JahSEEuS

yeast


----------



## ForEverAfter

Tooheys


----------



## herbavore

Suds.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Soapy


----------



## Erikmen

Yes.


----------



## CosmicG

Dog God.


----------



## CfZrx

Drug Cat!


----------



## CosmicG

Holed Kitty.


----------



## ForEverAfter

*NSFW*: 



Cosmic: no offense dude, but why don't you start another thread and do whatever it is you're doing?




yes -> sir


----------



## Erikmen

Sir  -> Respect.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Tyrant.


----------



## sigmond

Triceratops


----------



## zephyrhigh

Symmetry


----------



## ForEverAfter

yoyo


----------



## Erikmen

Object.


----------



## Smoky

Tangible


----------



## Erikmen

Expected.


----------



## sigmond

divination


----------



## ForEverAfter

necromancy


----------



## zephyrhigh

Youth


----------



## ForEverAfter

hostel


----------



## CosmicG

Laceration.


----------



## Erikmen

None.


----------



## CosmicG

Everything.


----------



## ForEverAfter

God.


----------



## CosmicG

We're stuck in a loop people the next word is deity and was used like a page ago. 

We need creative inspiration.

Dead.


----------



## ForEverAfter

*NSFW*: 



Some repetition is inevitable. This isn't a serious work of art. It's just idle fun.
We're not stuck. There have been some unexpected associations in the past page.
It gets a bit tiresome and academic, IMO, if we have to live up to some standard.
It is what it is, man. And people are sufficiently creative, IMO.

Maybe take it less seriously?




Dread.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Dinosaurs


----------



## herbavore

seniors


----------



## Erikmen

Scientists


----------



## herbavore

seeking


----------



## CosmicG

Gazing.


----------



## herbavore

gawking


----------



## ForEverAfter

goggles


----------



## CosmicG

Swimming.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Gill.


----------



## JahSEEuS

lungless


----------



## herbavore

seastar


----------



## CosmicG

Radiance.


----------



## Erikmen

Expected.


----------



## JahSEEuS

delivery


----------



## Erikmen

Yearly


----------



## herbavore

yesterday


----------



## CosmicG

Yonder.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Rove


----------



## CosmicG

Explore.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Endangered.

I.E. The biologists explored the island of the endangered bird.


----------



## sigmond

Dugong


*NSFW*:


----------



## JahSEEuS

Gestation


----------



## Erikmen

Newborn.


----------



## JahSEEuS

noob


----------



## Erikmen

Beginners.


----------



## JahSEEuS

struggle


----------



## nuttynutskin

Engulfed.


----------



## slimvictor

deeply


----------



## sigmond

yellow


*NSFW*: 



Hendrix:Bold As Love


----------



## CosmicG

Willow.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wooden.


----------



## JahSEEuS

nail


----------



## zephyrhigh

Lithuania


----------



## sigmond

Ashkenazi


----------



## JahSEEuS

Israel


----------



## herbavore

excitement


----------



## JahSEEuS

herbavore said:


> excitement



?????


----------



## CosmicG

Relax j-man...


Thrills.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Seeking.


----------



## CosmicG

Gathering.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Gregarious.


----------



## Erikmen

Sociable.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Exorsicim


----------



## Erikmen

Manipulation.


----------



## gardenlane

Nullifying.


----------



## herbavore

gamechanger


----------



## JahSEEuS

Relief


----------



## Erikmen

Feelings


----------



## sigmond

symbolize


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Energetic


----------



## CosmicG

Chaotic.


----------



## herbavore

crazed


----------



## CosmicG

Delusions.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sociopath.


----------



## ForEverAfter

hedonism.


----------



## sigmond

Morpheus


----------



## Erikmen

*Soniferous *


----------



## sigmond

supersonic


----------



## Erikmen

Compressed.


----------



## herbavore

deadweight.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ton.


----------



## sigmond

Nautilus


----------



## Erikmen

Sail


----------



## herbavore

lifeboat


----------



## Erikmen

Titanic


----------



## sigmond

Carnival


----------



## nuttynutskin

Lines.


----------



## herbavore

snaking


----------



## sigmond

Gollum


----------



## ForEverAfter

Middle-Earth


----------



## sigmond

Hobbit


----------



## JahSEEuS

Trip


----------



## ForEverAfter

psilocin


----------



## Erikmen

Non-behavioral


----------



## JahSEEuS

*a body of traditions and knowledge on a subject or held by a particular group, typica*

lore


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## CosmicG

Laminate.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Elastically


----------



## Erikmen

Year


----------



## ForEverAfter

Rainfall


----------



## sigmond

languid


----------



## JahSEEuS

Delay


----------



## sigmond

yearning


----------



## JahSEEuS

Gratified


----------



## Erikmen

Desire


----------



## Smoky

Enquire


----------



## Erikmen

Explore


----------



## Smoky

Examine


----------



## Erikmen

Entreat


----------



## New

tasty


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yogurt.


----------



## Erikmen

*Tart-cherries *


----------



## zephyrhigh

Strawberry.


----------



## Sourtulip

Mycorrhiza


----------



## JahSEEuS

Yum!


EDIT:
Strawberry -> Yum! -> Mycorrhiza


----------



## Erikmen

arbuscular


----------



## JahSEEuS

Root


----------



## JahSEEuS

Sourtulip said:


> Absorption



Your word should start with the last letter of the word above, and have some sort of connection to each other

So, after Root you could post Topophilia ( is a strong sense of place, which often becomes mixed with the sense of cultural identity among certain peoples and a love of certain aspects of such a place. ) and then Absorption would work.


----------



## Sourtulip

Ah sorry, I somehow missed the part about the word having to start with the last letter of the past word - I was just going for words with some kind of connection. Thanks for correcting me without being an ass about it 

In that case I'm simply going to play the word "Tree" in response to the word "Root"


----------



## JahSEEuS

That'll work.  

Tree -> Eucalyptus


----------



## Erikmen

Sauna


----------



## JahSEEuS

*NSFW*: 





Erikmen said:


> Sauna


Nice one
I love Eucalyptus in the sauna/steam room 




Acclimation


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

Natural


----------



## zephyrhigh

Love


----------



## nuttynutskin

Envy.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Youth


----------



## nuttynutskin

Hostel.

(Youth hostel.)


----------



## CosmicG

Hopeful.


----------



## JahSEEuS

zephyrhigh said:


> Love



I was also going to say this, but wanted to see if anyone else would 


Hostel/Hopeful ->  Living


----------



## Erikmen

Gone


----------



## JahSEEuS

extinct


----------



## JahSEEuS

*NSFW*: 



From the last time

Yup
Possibilities.
Spermatozoan ~ neonate
Ego Estimate Equation.
Nil.
Lines.Situated. comfortable equanimity
 Yoga Acrobat Tango Oberek


Keynoted decibel Loud.
drama Awkward. Dork.
kriegspiel, Letter, rhotacism Misartirculation
Nigh, Here. Everywhere.

epeirogenesis Scale. 
Exploring Grounds. Swell
LightenNeon Nucleogenesis.
Synthesize. Elements.
Sulfur Reminiscent. Tinted.
Delicate. embryo Offspring. Grow
Watermelon Nutrition. 
Nectarine. Denied. Exempt Tax
Xeroxed Doses
Sample. Experiment trial legal law
Written 
Nothing Gaping God Deity

Youniverse
Entirety Young
Genius Senility Yahoo

oligophrenia 
absent time
Energy yeast Tooheys
Suds Soapy Yes.  Sir
Respect Tyrant Trcieratops 

Symmetry YoYo
Object 
Tangible Expected divination
necromancy Youth
hostel Laceration.
none 
everything
God Dead Dread
Dinosaurs 

Seniors Scientists Seeking
Gazing Gawking
Goggles Swimming
Gill Lungless
Seastar Radiance
Expected Delivery
Yearly Yesterday 
Yonder Rove Explore Endangered

Dugong Gestation 
Newborn Noob Beginners Struggle 
Engulfed Deeply  Yellow
Willow Wooden Nail


Lithuania Ashkenazi
Israel 

Excitment Thrills Seeking 

Gathering Gregarious Sociable Exorcism Manipulation
Nullifying Gamechanger 

Relief Feelings Symbolize 
Energetic Chaotic 
Crazed Delusions Sociopath Hedonism 
Morpheus Soniferous  supersonic
Compressed.deadweight.ton.
Nautilus Sail lifeboat Titanic
Carnival Lines. snaking
Gollum Middle-Earth Hobbit Trip
psilocinNon-behavioral lore Especial

laminate Elastically Year
Rainfall languid Delay yearning Gratified
Desire Enquire Explore
Examine Entreat tasty Yogurt.
Tart-cherries Strawberry. Yum!
 Mycorrhiza arbuscular Root Tree

Eucalyptus Sauna Acclimation
Natural love

Envy.Youth ( Hostel/Hopeful ) 
Living Gone Extinct


----------



## nuttynutskin

Tortoise.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Eggshell.


*NSFW*: 



Thanks for compiling the second poem, JahSEEuS


----------



## Erikmen

Layer


----------



## littlenell

Erikmen said:


> Layer



render


----------



## CosmicG

Represent.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Tag


----------



## Erikmen

Guest


----------



## sigmond

tutelage


----------



## ForEverAfter

tenancy

edit: you beat me, Mr. Freud.

tutelage -> encompass


----------



## JahSEEuS

surrounding


----------



## Erikmen

Galaxies


----------



## nuttynutskin

Solar.


----------



## ForEverAfter

redneck


----------



## JahSEEuS

kinfolk


----------



## sigmond

kindred


----------



## ForEverAfter

dalliance


----------



## sigmond

extramarital


*NSFW*: 



  I'll get back to you RE: Freud comment


----------



## Erikmen

Lawyer.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Redemption


----------



## JahSEEuS

Now


----------



## herbavore

whenever


----------



## zephyrhigh

Randomly


----------



## snazzy_sn

Yarborough.


----------



## sigmond

heuristic


----------



## ladydove

Caustic


----------



## sigmond

Cardioid


*NSFW*:


----------



## JahSEEuS

dimensions


----------



## nuttynutskin

Stratosphere.


----------



## sigmond

eksoskeleton


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nymph


----------



## sigmond

Hermaphroditus


----------



## JahSEEuS

Shemale


----------



## ForEverAfter

elegant


*NSFW*:


----------



## Erikmen

Talented.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Dreamers


----------



## Erikmen

Silence


----------



## sigmond

eternal


----------



## JahSEEuS

longing


----------



## lovebeams

ghost


----------



## sigmond

translucent


----------



## JahSEEuS

tincture


----------



## flyhighk

ethanol


----------



## Erikmen

Liquid


----------



## ForEverAfter

dilute


----------



## Erikmen

Effect


----------



## lovebeams

transform


----------



## CosmicG

Metamorphosis.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Systematically


----------



## zephyrhigh

Yielding


----------



## CosmicG

Going.


----------



## lovebeams

green


----------



## knockout

Neon


----------



## Erikmen

Night


----------



## herbavore

tawdry


----------



## sigmond

yen


----------



## ForEverAfter

nihon


----------



## herbavore

spanglish


----------



## sigmond

Nogaku 能楽


----------



## Erikmen

From nihon I figured naturalization.

Spanglish -> Hispanic


----------



## sigmond

nuisance


----------



## Erikmen

enjoyment


----------



## sigmond

terrific


----------



## knockout

Coma


----------



## Erikmen

Absence


----------



## sigmond

elusive


----------



## knockout

Eternity


----------



## Erikmen

Young


----------



## sigmond

Generation


----------



## knockout

New


----------



## Erikmen

Wave


----------



## knockout

Echo


----------



## Erikmen

*Occurrence *


----------



## knockout

Element


----------



## herbavore

trait


----------



## CosmicG

Tendency


----------



## Erikmen

Youth


----------



## knockout

Happiness


----------



## sigmond

synergy


----------



## Erikmen

yin-yang


----------



## knockout

Gap


----------



## CosmicG

Plunge.


----------



## ladydove

Ease


----------



## knockout

Equilibrium


----------



## CosmicG

Middle.


----------



## lovebeams

envelop


----------



## sigmond

phosphorylation


----------



## ForEverAfter

nerd


----------



## sigmond

delusional


----------



## Erikmen

Lucid


----------



## JahSEEuS

Dutch


----------



## knockout

Harbor


----------



## CosmicG

Ruin.


----------



## ForEverAfter

napalm


----------



## knockout

Massacre


----------



## sigmond

extinction


----------



## JahSEEuS

null


----------



## Erikmen

Latin


----------



## sigmond

namaste


----------



## JahSEEuS

entheogen


----------



## Erikmen

JahSEEuS said:


> Dutch



_The term lucid dreaming was coined by Dutch author and psychiatrist Frederik van Eeden in a 1913 article "A Study of Dreams"

_^good one!

Entheogen -- Network


----------



## ForEverAfter

Kaleidoscope


----------



## Erikmen

Eyes


----------



## JahSEEuS

Synapse


----------



## Erikmen

Evolution


----------



## JahSEEuS

newt


----------



## lovebeams

turtle


----------



## knockout

Ectotherm


----------



## JahSEEuS

metabolic


----------



## Erikmen

calories


----------



## JahSEEuS

sugar


----------



## ladydove

Regret


----------



## JahSEEuS

Trusting


----------



## Erikmen

Grief


----------



## JahSEEuS

Flux


----------



## Erikmen

Xanthan


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nice one!  (...) was characterized using metabolic flux analysis [Used 2 of my last 4 words there ]

Xanthan > natural


----------



## CosmicG

Limited.


----------



## Erikmen

Doubt


----------



## CosmicG

Timid.


----------



## Erikmen

Delicate.


----------



## CosmicG

Elegant.


----------



## Erikmen

Talentful.


----------



## JahSEEuS

linguist


----------



## knockout

Translator


----------



## Erikmen

Rectification


----------



## nuttynutskin

Prolapse... Just kidding.

Notation.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nôm


----------



## Erikmen

Mandarin


----------



## lovebeams

navel


----------



## Erikmen

Latin


----------



## lovebeams

nomen


----------



## Erikmen

Nomenclature


----------



## Streetcow

Embalm

-Streetcow


----------



## suzieq70s

Morbidity


----------



## Erikmen

Yersinia


----------



## JahSEEuS

anaerobic


----------



## knockout

Catabolism


----------



## Streetcow

Mellow


----------



## lovebeams

wave


----------



## knockout

Epsilon


----------



## Erikmen

net


----------



## suzieq70s

Trap


----------



## Erikmen

Puzzle


----------



## suzieq70s

Elude


----------



## Erikmen

Escape


----------



## suzieq70s

Evade


----------



## drug_mentor

Equivocate


----------



## Erikmen

Error


----------



## drug_mentor

Reprimand


----------



## Erikmen

Drugs


----------



## suzieq70s

Solace


----------



## nuttynutskin

Enlightenment.


----------



## drug_mentor

Tolerance.


----------



## herbavore

empathy


----------



## Erikmen

Yawning (as it's naturally contagious)


----------



## herbavore

gaping


----------



## Erikmen

Grand


----------



## flyhighk

Duke


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## ForEverAfter

latinate


----------



## Erikmen

Extract


----------



## zephyrhigh

Tangible


----------



## Erikmen

Evident


----------



## ShnardZard

Tvtcvvvtctvrtrrrtttrtrrttttttrtrr,


----------



## ForEverAfter

reset


----------



## herbavore

thank-you


----------



## ForEverAfter

unity


----------



## Erikmen

Yes!


----------



## Meow1243

Success


----------



## Erikmen

Strike


----------



## Erikmen

Still on? 
Strike --> Especial


----------



## drug_mentor

Laudable


----------



## Erikmen

Estimable


----------



## drug_mentor

Esteemed


----------



## Erikmen

Dear


----------



## drug_mentor

Regards


----------



## Erikmen

Salute


----------



## ForEverAfter

etiquette


----------



## CosmicG

Example.


----------



## drug_mentor

Explanation


----------



## Erikmen

Notes


----------



## drug_mentor

Syntax


----------



## Erikmen

^ very difficult!!

X-Bar


----------



## drug_mentor

Regiment


----------



## Erikmen

Troops


----------



## drug_mentor

Squad


----------



## Erikmen

Damaging


----------



## drug_mentor

Grotesque


----------



## Erikmen

Enviable


----------



## suzieq70s

Endangering


----------



## Erikmen

Gun


----------



## suzieq70s

Nope


----------



## Erikmen

Exactly


----------



## suzieq70s

Yearning


----------



## drug_mentor

Gluttony


----------



## ForEverAfter

yeast


----------



## Erikmen

Treatment


----------



## suzieq70s

Therapeutic


----------



## ForEverAfter

cunnilingus


----------



## herbavore

enigmatic


----------



## suzieq70s

Curious


----------



## Erikmen

Snoopy


----------



## suzieq70s

Yogi 

(Yogi bear)


----------



## herbavore

inferno


----------



## drug_mentor

Oxidation


----------



## Erikmen

Naturally


----------



## drug_mentor

Yes


----------



## suzieq70s

Sometimes


----------



## ForEverAfter

sporadic


----------



## Erikmen

Casual


----------



## suzieq70s

Lenient


----------



## Erikmen

Tough


----------



## suzieq70s

Help


----------



## ForEverAfter

protection


----------



## herbavore

necessary


----------



## Erikmen

Yep


----------



## suzieq70s

Perhaps


----------



## ForEverAfter

selective


----------



## SKL

serotonin


----------



## drug_mentor

Neurotransmitter


----------



## herbavore

reality


----------



## ForEverAfter

Yahweh


----------



## herbavore

holy





damn! another "y". sorry, whoever comes next.


----------



## Erikmen

Yarmulke


----------



## SKL

chaunakah


----------



## ForEverAfter

Hebrew


----------



## SKL

Israelites


----------



## ForEverAfter

^Your word is supposed to start with the last letter of the previous word.


----------



## Erikmen

Hebrew --> writings


----------



## suzieq70s

Summaries


----------



## herbavore

synopsis


----------



## suzieq70s

Story


----------



## Erikmen

Yourself


----------



## suzieq70s

Fragile


----------



## SKL

emotional


----------



## fabriclondon

Lackadaisical


----------



## suzieq70s

Lackluster


----------



## Erikmen

Raw


----------



## SKL

War


----------



## fabriclondon

Reason


----------



## Erikmen

Need


----------



## fabriclondon

dimethyltryptamine


----------



## ForEverAfter

essence


----------



## fabriclondon

eternal


----------



## drug_mentor

Lasting


----------



## herbavore

grand


----------



## fabriclondon

dynamite


----------



## drug_mentor

Explosive


----------



## fabriclondon

Eruption


----------



## Erikmen

News


----------



## drug_mentor

Sychophant (how I view many news reporters)


----------



## Erikmen

Toadying


----------



## suzieq70s

Groveling


----------



## SKL

gambling


----------



## suzieq70s

Grasping


----------



## drug_mentor

Grapple


----------



## fabriclondon

engage


----------



## drug_mentor

Entertain


----------



## fabriclondon

Notice


----------



## drug_mentor

Examine


----------



## Erikmen

Evaluate


----------



## drug_mentor

Excel


----------



## fabriclondon

Lead


----------



## drug_mentor

Dialectic


----------



## Erikmen

Cant


----------



## herbavore

trying


----------



## Erikmen

Goals


----------



## drug_mentor

Specific


----------



## fabriclondon

Critical


----------



## drug_mentor

Lambast


----------



## fabriclondon

Chastise


----------



## drug_mentor

^ Your word has to start with the last letter of the previous word, which was 't'.


----------



## fabriclondon

Doh! Ty it slipped my mind.

Treacherous


----------



## drug_mentor

Sinister


----------



## fabriclondon

Rabid


----------



## Erikmen

Deranged


----------



## fabriclondon

Demented


----------



## Erikmen

Distracted


----------



## fabriclondon

Discombobulated


----------



## Erikmen

Disconcerted


----------



## fabriclondon

Dislocated


----------



## Erikmen

Disunite


----------



## drug_mentor

Extricate


----------



## fabriclondon

Extrapolate


----------



## SKL

extend


----------



## fabriclondon

Disseminate


----------



## DutchBloke

eradicate


----------



## fabriclondon

Exterminate


----------



## suzieq70s

End


----------



## fabriclondon

Destroy


----------



## DutchBloke

Ying yang


----------



## lovebeams

Golden mean


----------



## Erikmen

Numbers


----------



## Incognegrowigger

Spontaneous


----------



## Erikmen

Serendipitous


----------



## drug_mentor

Surprise


----------



## fabriclondon

Ebola (As in... Surprise! You have Ebola!)


----------



## drug_mentor

Attrition


----------



## fabriclondon

Noun


----------



## Erikmen

News


----------



## herbavore

negative


----------



## Erikmen

*e*ffect


----------



## suzieq70s

Touch


----------



## lovebeams

Heal


----------



## Erikmen

Loop


----------



## ForEverAfter

pointless


----------



## fabriclondon

superficial


----------



## herbavore

lalaland


----------



## lovebeams

Daydream


----------



## conscious-observed

meandering


----------



## suzieq70s

Growing


----------



## lovebeams

gigantic


----------



## Erikmen

Colossal


----------



## lovebeams

leviathan


----------



## Erikmen

nature


----------



## lovebeams

explore


----------



## Erikmen

especial


----------



## drug_mentor

(Erik, this is the fifth time you have used that word in this thread, the third time in the last month alone. IMO the game is more fun if people don't keep recycling the same words...)

Laconic


----------



## SKL

cynical


----------



## drug_mentor

Laborious


----------



## fabriclondon

Strenuous


----------



## drug_mentor

Superlative


----------



## fabriclondon

Exceeding


----------



## drug_mentor

Gargantuan


----------



## Erikmen

nirvana


----------



## fabriclondon

ayahuasca


----------



## Erikmen

aya


----------



## fabriclondon

Aphrodite


----------



## Erikmen

Eros


----------



## fabriclondon

Sodomy


----------



## Erikmen

Yoga


----------



## fabriclondon

Align


----------



## lovebeams

Nexus


----------



## fabriclondon

Supernova


----------



## Erikmen

Alpha


----------



## drug_mentor

Assertive


----------



## drug_mentor

Done


----------



## drug_mentor

Done -> Ephemeral


----------



## Erikmen

drug_mentor said:


> Assertive



Assertive -> emphatic



drug_mentor said:


> Done -> Ephemeral



Ephemeral --> Lived-insects


----------



## drug_mentor

Emphatic -> Critical

Lived-insects --> Squish


----------



## Erikmen

hissing


----------



## drug_mentor

Growl


----------



## Erikmen

Lament


----------



## drug_mentor

Tribulation


----------



## fabriclondon

Lunge


----------



## drug_mentor

(Your word is supposed to start with the last letter of the previous word, in this case 'n'.)

Lunge -> Escape


----------



## Erikmen

Evasion


----------



## drug_mentor

Nimble


----------



## Erikmen

Eager


----------



## drug_mentor

Rambunctious


----------



## sigmond

sesquipedalian


----------



## fabriclondon

Neogrammarian


----------



## sigmond

nomenclature


----------



## Erikmen

expression


----------



## SKL

neologism


----------



## Erikmen

modern


----------



## SKL

novel


----------



## sigmond

Leviathan


----------



## fabriclondon

Nominal


----------



## herbavore

nonentity


----------



## SKL

yogi


----------



## fabriclondon

Instructor


----------



## herbavore

rote


----------



## Erikmen

Equation


----------



## suzieq70s

Numbers


----------



## fabriclondon

Solos


----------



## Erikmen

Serenade


----------



## fabriclondon

Entertain


----------



## Erikmen

Night


----------



## fabriclondon

Twilight


----------



## herbavore

tinsel


----------



## Erikmen

Lace


----------



## suzieq70s

Elegant


----------



## herbavore

tawdry


----------



## sigmond

yuppie


----------



## Erikmen

Extravagant


----------



## fabriclondon

Tasteful


----------



## sigmond

luxurious


----------



## fabriclondon

Splendid


----------



## sigmond

De 德


----------



## Erikmen

I suppose I should follow the *e* from De. No words in my vocabulary starting with 德 

Expectation


----------



## sigmond

Nirvana


----------



## Erikmen

Abstraction


----------



## herbavore

numerology


----------



## Erikmen

Year


----------



## sigmond

recidivism


----------



## fabriclondon

Maladaptive


----------



## sigmond

ennui


----------



## herbavore

isolation


----------



## sigmond

numbing


----------



## Erikmen

gone


----------



## sigmond

evaporated


----------



## Erikmen

departed


----------



## sigmond

Dreams


----------



## Erikmen

Sweet


----------



## Logical_Inquiry

Taste


----------



## sigmond

ephemeral


----------



## Erikmen

little


----------



## sigmond

electron


----------



## fabriclondon

Nanotechnology


----------



## MrCookiE

Minute


----------



## Erikmen

Escape


----------



## sigmond

elusive


----------



## Erikmen

Sigmond said:


> *elusive*



evanescent


----------



## drug_mentor

Transient


----------



## sigmond

turmoil


----------



## drug_mentor

Lament


----------



## Erikmen

Torment


----------



## drug_mentor

Torrid


----------



## fabriclondon

Debasing


----------



## herbavore

gutter


----------



## drug_mentor

Runoff


----------



## herbavore

flotsam


----------



## Erikmen

metal


----------



## fabriclondon

Lithium


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Mogadon.


----------



## fabriclondon

Nitrazepam


----------



## herbavore

maryjane


----------



## Erikmen

especial


----------



## herbavore

languages


----------



## sigmond

semiotics


----------



## herbavore

spanglish


----------



## fabriclondon

Hieroglyphics


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Deltron


----------



## Erikmen

nil


----------



## herbavore

lack



edit: (a 'K'!!! )


----------



## fabriclondon

Knackered


----------



## herbavore

(love that word!)


despondent


----------



## Erikmen

Tedious


----------



## herbavore

somnolent


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Tired


----------



## fabriclondon

Dormant


----------



## Erikmen

Torpid


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Vapid


----------



## Erikmen

Boring


----------



## herbavore

general


----------



## Erikmen

Legislature


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Enforcement


----------



## Erikmen

Targets


----------



## fabriclondon

Sniper


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Renegade


----------



## Erikmen

Escaper


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Runaway


----------



## Erikmen

Young


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Gangsta


----------



## Erikmen

Adaptation


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Nocturnal


----------



## fabriclondon

Luminous


----------



## Erikmen

Shining


----------



## herbavore

glistening


----------



## CosmicG

Glamour.


----------



## Erikmen

Ravishment


----------



## fabriclondon

Transcendence


----------



## JahSEEuS

escape


----------



## Papaverium

Evasion


----------



## sigmond

neutrinos


----------



## Leegrow

nitrous


----------



## CosmicG

Sedative.


----------



## Pontius Pilate

Sleep


----------



## Erikmen

Paradise


----------



## CosmicG

Eutopia.


----------



## fabriclondon

Avalon


----------



## herbavore

neverland


----------



## fabriclondon

Dystopia


----------



## sigmond

amorphous


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Synchronizing


----------



## ykm420

Cocaines.


----------



## CosmicG

Sniff.


----------



## ykm420

Deviated.


----------



## Erikmen

Drift


----------



## fabriclondon

Tidal


----------



## Munchkoala

Beach


----------



## CosmicG

Heaven.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Neverland


----------



## fabriclondon

Diacetylmorphine


----------



## drug_mentor

Euphoria


----------



## sigmond

ambivalent


----------



## Erikmen

Talented


----------



## CosmicG

Destined.


----------



## sigmond

deliverance


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Endeavor


----------



## sigmond

rambunctious


----------



## Erikmen

Strident


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Trigonometry


----------



## Erikmen

Yawn


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Napping


----------



## Erikmen

Drift-off


----------



## lushlife13

Fiend


----------



## Erikmen

Devil


----------



## lushlife13

Levitated


----------



## herbavore

delirious


----------



## sigmond

supernatural


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Lycanthropy


----------



## lushlife13

Yeast


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Toast


----------



## Erikmen

Thick


----------



## lushlife13

Kitten


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Nape


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Eager


----------



## lushlife13

Rambunctious


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Somewhere


----------



## lushlife13

Ether


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Rockafella


----------



## Erikmen

Apartments


----------



## Munchkoala

Sympathy


----------



## herbavore

yogini


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Informational


----------



## CosmicG

Lecture.


----------



## fabriclondon

Educational


----------



## Papaverium

Lesson


----------



## Munchkoala

Expression


----------



## Erikmen

None


----------



## CosmicG

Empty.


----------



## Erikmen

Yard


----------



## CosmicG

Desolate.


----------



## Erikmen

Enervate


----------



## lushlife13

Effervescent


----------



## Erikmen

Tablets


----------



## sigmond

semiconductor


----------



## Munchkoala

Cat


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Tiger


----------



## Erikmen

Rugs


----------



## CosmicG

Soft.


----------



## Erikmen

Touch


----------



## fabriclondon

Heal


----------



## CosmicG

Learn.


----------



## Munchkoala

Burn


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Naive


----------



## sigmond

espouse


----------



## CosmicG

Embrace.


----------



## fabriclondon

Engross


----------



## Erikmen

sew-up


----------



## sigmond

patch


----------



## Erikmen

Hunk


----------



## fabriclondon

Ken : )


----------



## Erikmen

Norton


----------



## sigmond

nonsensical


----------



## Erikmen

Laughable


----------



## fabriclondon

Ecstatic


----------



## sigmond

climactic


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Closing


----------



## Erikmen

game


----------



## CosmicG

Experience.


----------



## sigmond

entropy


----------



## herbavore

yahoo!


----------



## Erikmen

outlook


----------



## sigmond

kaleidoscope


----------



## CosmicG

Everchanging.


----------



## Erikmen

Goals.


----------



## fabriclondon

Sobriety


----------



## Erikmen

Years


----------



## herbavore

strength


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

humility


----------



## Erikmen

Yoga


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Application


----------



## Erikmen

New


----------



## fabriclondon

Wanderlust


----------



## mal3volent

Tax


----------



## CosmicG

XAnax


----------



## Erikmen

xr-dosage.


----------



## fabriclondon

Extension


----------



## Erikmen

Number


----------



## fabriclondon

Ruler


----------



## Erikmen

Readings


----------



## fabriclondon

Scripture


----------



## sigmond

extrapolate


*NSFW*: 



 I chose the word extrapolate in order to extrapolate this thread past 1k posts


----------



## fabriclondon

Explanation  (as in, good one)^^^


----------



## Erikmen

Don't extrapolate your limits  

Explanation --> natural


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Lifelike


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Lone


----------



## Erikmen

Elk


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Kodiak


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Kindling


----------



## Erikmen

Growth


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Harvest


----------



## Erikmen

Timing


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Guard


----------



## Erikmen

Danger


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Risk


----------



## Erikmen

Kit


----------



## Smiley91

Kat


----------



## sigmond

Tit


----------



## Erikmen

Teat


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

two


----------



## Erikmen

Only


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

You


----------



## Erikmen

Unique


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

elite


----------



## CosmicG

Experienced.


----------



## herbavore

diligent


----------



## Erikmen

Tough


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Hardened


----------



## Erikmen

Difficult.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Troubled


----------



## CosmicG

Disturbed.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Diabolic


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Sanctimonious


----------



## JackiePeyton

Steward


----------



## Erikmen

Dude.


----------



## relex_author

Expert.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Teacher


----------



## relex_author

Results


----------



## Erikmen

Solid


----------



## relex_author

Defecation  (im sorry)


----------



## Erikmen

Neutralization


----------



## relex_author

Network


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Wired


----------



## relex_author

Detective


----------



## Erikmen

Expert


----------



## relex_author

Trainee


----------



## sigmond

Ebeneezer


----------



## JackiePeyton

Relic


----------



## Erikmen

Castle


----------



## relex_author

Endgame


----------



## Erikmen

escaping.


----------



## relex_author

gaining


----------



## Erikmen

goals.


----------



## GodandLove

success


----------



## Erikmen

strike


----------



## sigmond

elucidate


----------



## relex_author

enlightenment!


----------



## Erikmen

thinkers.


----------



## sigmond

simulacrum


----------



## herbavore

mimic


----------



## sigmond

clown


----------



## Erikmen

nerd


----------



## sigmond

demagogue


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

empty


----------



## herbavore

yawp


----------



## Erikmen

Proclaim


----------



## sigmond

metaphysics


----------



## Erikmen

system


----------



## sigmond

transcendence


----------



## Erikmen

eminence.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

esteemed


----------



## sigmond

Dipodomys


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

sprightly


----------



## sigmond

yarmulke


----------



## relex_author

easy


----------



## Erikmen

year.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

radix


----------



## Erikmen

Xenogenous


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

surrounding


----------



## SluttyPeach

Gathering


----------



## Erikmen

Growing.


----------



## SluttyPeach

Garden


----------



## Erikmen

Nature


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

earthen


----------



## Erikmen

nonspiritual


----------



## SluttyPeach

Liberal


----------



## Erikmen

lavish


----------



## JackiePeyton

hors d'oeuvre


----------



## SluttyPeach

Eat? Lol


----------



## Erikmen

Eat -->Tomatoes


----------



## drug_mentor

Solanaceae


----------



## sigmond

epiphytes


----------



## relex_author

sap


----------



## CosmicG

Pine.


----------



## relex_author

Evergreen, obviously!!


----------



## Erikmen

Natural


----------



## relex_author

Leaves!


----------



## Erikmen

Shapes.


----------



## relex_author

*semaphore*


----------



## Erikmen

Essential


----------



## drug_mentor

Luminary


----------



## relex_author

Yes


----------



## Erikmen

settles


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

establish


----------



## Erikmen

Hotel


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Luxury


----------



## Erikmen

Yachts


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Sophisticated


----------



## Erikmen

Deception


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Negativism


----------



## Erikmen

Mean


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Nauseating


----------



## Erikmen

Gross


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Sum


----------



## Erikmen

Math


----------



## sigmond

*hypnopædia*


----------



## BrassEye

Assimilate


----------



## Erikmen

Earning


----------



## MUSHET

Graft


----------



## Erikmen

Trickiness


----------



## relex_author

Soap


----------



## MUSHET

Perfume


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## relex_author

Lay-ons


----------



## herbavore

sediment


----------



## Erikmen

trap


----------



## relex_author

presence


----------



## BrassEye

Exist


----------



## Erikmen

Tenant


----------



## relex_author

Tent


----------



## BrassEye

Temporary


----------



## drug_mentor

Youth


----------



## MUSHET

heedless


----------



## drug_mentor

Shambolic


----------



## Erikmen

Chaotic


----------



## lovebeams

Confusion


----------



## relex_author

No.


----------



## Erikmen

one


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Each


----------



## Erikmen

Hereditary


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Youth


----------



## Erikmen

Hostel


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Lodge


----------



## Erikmen

Entertain


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erikmen said:


> settles


Noisy


----------



## Erikmen

Youtube


----------



## New

Edting


----------



## Erikmen

Gather


----------



## MUSHET

Rake


----------



## Erikmen

Examine


----------



## MUSHET

Examination


----------



## Erikmen

Notes


----------



## MUSHET

Scribble


----------



## Erikmen

Epistle


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Evangilical


----------



## Erikmen

Lutheran


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Nondenominational


----------



## Erikmen

Licensed


----------



## GodandLove

Driver


----------



## sigmond

radioactivity


----------



## Erikmen

yokohama


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Asia


----------



## Erikmen

Azerbaijan


----------



## MUSHET

Nation


----------



## Erikmen

Neutral


----------



## MUSHET

Lacklustre


----------



## Erikmen

Empty


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Yawn


----------



## MUSHET

Nap


----------



## Erikmen

Pillow


----------



## Spiritsword

Wet


----------



## MUSHET

Tears


----------



## Erikmen

Sorrow


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Woe


----------



## CosmicG

Excellent.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Terrific


----------



## Erikmen

Cool


----------



## Smoky

Lovely


----------



## JackiePeyton

Yearling


----------



## Erikmen

Goat


----------



## JackiePeyton

Tawdry


----------



## Erikmen

Yep!


----------



## MUSHET

Please


----------



## Erikmen

exeption


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Noel


----------



## relex_author

Least


----------



## Erikmen

Tern


----------



## Kuehnert

north

(pretty interesting ha ha ha)


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed!  

Hills


----------



## Kuehnert

Erikmen said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Hills



here we go! again a "h" for you 

South


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

 Hemisphere


----------



## MUSHET

Earth


----------



## sigmond

Heaven


----------



## Erikmen

Nirvana


----------



## MUSHET

Alternative (rock, haha).


----------



## Erikmen

^  or..

Equivalent


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tantamount


----------



## Erikmen

Twofold


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Dual


----------



## Erikmen

Like


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Equivalent


----------



## Erikmen

Tantamount


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tranquil


----------



## Erikmen

Lenient


----------



## MUSHET

Tame.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Equanimity


----------



## Erikmen

Yielding


----------



## JahSEEuS

Gross


----------



## zombywoof

synonym


----------



## MUSHET

Match.


----------



## zombywoof

highlights


----------



## MUSHET

Salon.


----------



## zombywoof

nail


----------



## Erikmen

Long


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Gigantic


----------



## Erikmen

Colossal


----------



## zombywoof

Literally


----------



## sigmond

yawn


----------



## herbavore

night-night


----------



## zombywoof

twilight


----------



## Erikmen

Twilit


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Timing


----------



## zombywoof

generating


----------



## JahSEEuS

growth


----------



## zombywoof

hormonal


----------



## JahSEEuS

_lol now you are fucking with me.  

You had generation right before I submitted growth, so I changed growth to nascent, and then you went off of growth and changed generation to generating.... 8(_
*
Hormonal > lurid*


----------



## zombywoof

must have been timing i was fixing it for you at same time


duplex


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Xystus


----------



## zombywoof

splendid


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Dignified


----------



## zombywoof

downtrodden


----------



## JahSEEuS

nefarious


----------



## zombywoof

sinful


----------



## Erikmen

Life


----------



## zombywoof

expectancy


----------



## Erikmen

Year-by-year


----------



## zombywoof

regular


----------



## Erikmen

Routine


----------



## zombywoof

ennui


----------



## Erikmen

Indifference


----------



## zombywoof

estrangement


----------



## Erikmen

Turning-away


----------



## zombywoof

yielding


----------



## JahSEEuS

globule


----------



## zombywoof

elliptical


----------



## JahSEEuS

Learning

1. http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Seba...lliptical_Learning_Applied_to_Game_Design.php

The key elements of elliptical learning are closure and ellipsis. Closure refers to the action of completing or understanding something as well as the feeling that something has been completed, or understood. Ellipsis consists of the omission of some elements of a phenomenon. When ellipsis and closure are performed at the same time, the player might think she or he has understood something while omitting a part of it. 

2.http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...r-active-learning-tl-0917-20150917-story.html


----------



## zombywoof

graphite


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Eraser


----------



## zombywoof

remove


----------



## Erikmen

Extract


----------



## zombywoof

tincture


----------



## Erikmen

Elixir


----------



## zombywoof

remedy


----------



## Mysterysticin

Yoghurt


----------



## zombywoof

thrush


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Ylang-ylang


----------



## zombywoof

Germacrene


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Essence


----------



## zombywoof

ethos


----------



## JahSEEuS

strategy


----------



## Erikmen

Yahtzee


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Entertainment


----------



## CosmicG

Television.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nickelodean


----------



## zombywoof

network


----------



## Erikmen

Key


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Yearn


----------



## Erikmen

Need


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Demand


----------



## Erikmen

Draft


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tap


----------



## zombywoof

drip


----------



## Erikmen

Plop


----------



## zombywoof

poop   



sorry


----------



## Erikmen

^ok  

Prostrate


----------



## zombywoof

exploratory


----------



## Erikmen

Yahoo


----------



## zombywoof

ovation


----------



## Erikmen

Notice


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Eye


----------



## Erikmen

Examine


----------



## zombywoof

experimentation


----------



## Erikmen

Natural


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Living


----------



## Erikmen

Growth


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Human


----------



## zombywoof

Neanderthal


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Latent


----------



## zombywoof

Talent


----------



## Erikmen

Tallness


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Skyward


----------



## zombywoof

Descending


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Gravitating


----------



## zombywoof

grounded


----------



## JahSEEuS

Drop


----------



## Erikmen

Particle


----------



## JahSEEuS

element


----------



## zombywoof

Tantalum


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Metallic


----------



## Erikmen

color


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Ruby


----------



## Erikmen

Yield


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Demand


----------



## JahSEEuS

dictates


*NSFW*: 



anybody feel like doing a tally of how many time each word is used?


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

States


----------



## zombywoof

Stipulates


----------



## Erikmen

Settle


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Establish


----------



## Erikmen

Live


----------



## New

Eagle


----------



## CosmicG

Elevate.


----------



## Erikmen

Erect


----------



## JackiePeyton

Testicles


----------



## Erikmen

Sexual


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Libido


----------



## Erikmen

Odor


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Redolence


----------



## Erikmen

Essence


----------



## zombywoof

extract


----------



## Erikmen

Take-out


----------



## zombywoof

transplant


----------



## Erikmen

Transfer


----------



## zombywoof

relegated


----------



## Erikmen

Delegate


----------



## zombywoof

empower


----------



## Erikmen

Recognize


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Endorse


----------



## Erikmen

Encourage


----------



## zombywoof

exhilarated


----------



## Erikmen

Destined


----------



## zombywoof

demise


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

extinct


----------



## MUSHET

Tarpan


----------



## zombywoof

nature


----------



## Erikmen

Essential


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Livelihood


----------



## Erikmen

Daily-grind


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Determined


----------



## Erikmen

Driven


----------



## zombywoof

necessitated


----------



## Erikmen

Demand


----------



## MUSHET

Desire


----------



## zombywoof

enchant


----------



## Erikmen

Tempt


----------



## zombywoof

Tantalizing


----------



## Erikmen

Goad


----------



## zombywoof

Dragoon


----------



## Erikmen

Nest


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Trees


----------



## MUSHET

Shrubs.


----------



## zombywoof

seedling


----------



## Raz

grass


----------



## zombywoof

Savannah


----------



## Erikmen

Hotels


----------



## zombywoof

staircase


----------



## Erikmen

Elevation


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Nobleness


----------



## JahSEEuS

egalitarian


----------



## MUSHET

Equal


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Level


----------



## Erikmen

Limit


----------



## herbavore

timelines


----------



## zombywoof

synchronoptic


----------



## Erikmen

Concept


----------



## zombywoof

Theory


----------



## Erikmen

Young-Helmholtz


----------



## zombywoof

Zaffre


----------



## sigmond

Elements


----------



## zombywoof

Supernova


----------



## Erikmen

Astronaut


----------



## zombywoof

traveller


----------



## Erikmen

Routes


----------



## zombywoof

signpost


----------



## Erikmen

Tip-off


----------



## Papaverium

Forbidden


----------



## zombywoof

nefarious


----------



## Erikmen

Shocking


----------



## zombywoof

Ghastly


----------



## stayhigh247

yucky


----------



## zombywoof

Yummiest


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tastiest


----------



## zombywoof

tantalised


----------



## MUSHET

Tempting


----------



## zombywoof

exploit


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Take


----------



## zombywoof

Extraction


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Nullify


----------



## zombywoof

yardstick


you messing with all them letter y


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Kilometer


----------



## zombywoof

range


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Extent


----------



## zombywoof

Territorial


----------



## namnoc16

constipated


----------



## MUSHET

Diarrhea


----------



## zombywoof

aching


----------



## MUSHET

Gut


----------



## zombywoof

tummy


----------



## Erikmen

Yoga


----------



## namnoc16

yoda


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Alien


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nibbler


----------



## MUSHET

Rat


----------



## zombywoof

treachery


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yuck

Now you're messing with those damn Y's. That was difficult


----------



## zombywoof

I know i shouldn't have

kohlrabi


dont forget to eat your greens


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ingest


----------



## zombywoof

tasteless


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Soy


----------



## zombywoof

yoghurt


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tofu


----------



## zombywoof

ubiquitous


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Seeing


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Gazing


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Glaring


----------



## Erikmen

Gross


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Substandard


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Defective


----------



## Erikmen

Erratic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Crazy


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Yup


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Positive


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Electric


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Current


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tide


----------



## Erikmen

Ebb


----------



## namnoc16

flow


----------



## zombywoof

water


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Rapid


----------



## RDP89

Dart


----------



## zombywoof

throw


----------



## Erikmen

Weight


----------



## zombywoof

tungsten


----------



## Erikmen

Needle


----------



## namnoc16

dope


----------



## Erikmen

^ nammoc, you need a related word starting with the same last letter (e) : previous word was Neddl*e *
So I'll use, from your own word dop*e* *-> E*scape - okay?


----------



## namnoc16

Didn't get this game thank you,I thought it was like word association lol

my word is 
 embarrassed(and it's related to escape because I want to escape under a rock because I'm embarrassed)


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Discombobulated


----------



## Erikmen

^ good one!

Disconcerted


----------



## namnoc16

drunk(had to change the theme somewhat)


----------



## Erikmen

Kaiser


----------



## namnoc16

Rammstein


----------



## Junkiegirl23

I don't get the connection 

Neue


----------



## Erikmen

Neither do I. Kaiser is my word. The name of a beer which is related to being drunk. 

Is Neue an English word? I know you can write it in German? example Der neue ball, das neue haus


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ahh that's what it was. I'm gonna play off your word. I'm confused lol 

Radler


----------



## Erikmen

Okay  

Rainier


----------



## namnoc16

The Kaiser ww1 german ruler and Rammstein german base or my fav german group am I not playing correctly sorry I think I'll quit


----------



## Erikmen

That's fine namnoc. It's a heavy metal band.  

When you put it like that it does make sense. I missed the connection with Kaiser though.
It's totally okay, you don't have to quit. I mean, not at all because of that.

Erik


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Don't quit! 

Range


----------



## namnoc16

extent


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Tract


----------



## namnoc16

(fuck that's hard) territory(like tract of land,am I wrong???)


----------



## Junkiegirl23

No I feel like that would be acceptable. 
Ha fuck, now that ones hard! 
The dreaded "Y" they are so difficult lol

Yukon


----------



## zombywoof

northern


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Norway


----------



## Erikmen

^ Not easy either. 
I suppose it can be related to its weather

Yearly-cold


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Disposition


----------



## namnoc16

nasty (There's another y for ya)


----------



## Erikmen

yuck


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Kratom


----------



## Erikmen

Maeng


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Groovy


----------



## namnoc16

youthquake(the series of cultural upheavals of the 1960s -I had to cheat on this one sorry used google)


----------



## Erikmen

Exhibition


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Naked


----------



## RDP89

Dangling


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Gonads


----------



## CfZrx

scrotomdancer


----------



## Junkiegirl23

That's not even a real word... 
I'm just going to go off scrotom 

Male


----------



## Erikmen

Estrogen


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nipples


----------



## Erikmen

Swell


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Loud


----------



## Jabberwocky

Litany


----------



## Erikmen

Yelling


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Guttural


----------



## Erikmen

Language


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eloquent


----------



## Erikmen

Talkative


----------



## zombywoof

earbashing


----------



## Erikmen

Give-ear


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ranting


----------



## namnoc16

grumbling


----------



## zombywoof

gripe


----------



## namnoc16

enough(quit bitching already)


----------



## zombywoof

having


----------



## namnoc16

giving


----------



## zombywoof

granted


----------



## namnoc16

deny


----------



## zombywoof

yield


----------



## Erikmen

Desert


----------



## zombywoof

tundra


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

arid


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Dry


----------



## Erikmen

yeast


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Toast


----------



## CfZrx

Bahahaha, ok going off Toast -Thulcandra (Name for our planet earth according to the Sorns in Out of the Silent Planet by CS Lewis)





Junkiegirl23 said:


> That's not even a real word...
> I'm just going to go off scrotom
> 
> Male


----------



## Waffle Sock

Halal


----------



## New

Leavened


----------



## namnoc16

Dhebra(unleavened bread)


----------



## New

Allocation(to a new thread).


----------

